# Lower Belly Pudgy Spot...Pitting Edema?



## LilMommaR (Nov 14, 2009)

At my prenatal visit yesterday, my MW noticed a soft spot on the very bottom of the center of my belly, below my navel. It is about palm-sized, and I've noticed it for about a week or two. I wasn't bothered by it, as it isn't painful or anything. It is soft, unlike the rest of my firm belly, feeling a bit smooshy. I'm in my 36th week right now and have a U/S set up next week, during which I plan to ask them to take a look just to check it out further. The MW mentioned that she had never seen something like it before, but that she didn't find it to be any sort of red flag regarding the pregnancy, as it was outside of the womb, under the skin layer. She said I could go to a doc to have it looked at if I wanted, but I'd rather wait until after the birth. In the meantime, I was just curious to see if this sounds familiar to anyone here. I'm a first timer, so I have nothing to compare this to for myself. I first thought it might be fatty tissue, but now it seems more like pitting edema. I can press my hands on it, and the indents from my fingers will stay for a bit before filling back up.


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

sounds like it to me. i had severe pitting edema with my first birth, and have it now after getting an excess of IV fluid (normal saline) in the hospital recently. the skin looks oddly like an orange skin.. but it's soft. to reduce it, watch your salt/potassium balance, walk to improve circulation, and make sure you are properly hydrated. it'll probably go away by itself within a week or two of birth.


----------



## Family4Christ (Oct 4, 2007)

That's odd, especially if that's the only place you have it. In any case, if it is edema, switch to sea salt (celtic or realsalt) and don't reduce sodium. Take dandelion root, which will take care of it in a day or two.

If it's not edema, I have no idea what it could be, but pregnancy is full of weirdness lol.


----------



## LilMommaR (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. I also have swelling in my ankles, too. It was just strange to see it on my belly. I'm not a fan of salt, so I don't add it to anything, but at the same time, I haven't restricted my intake of foods with sodium. I also have mild (well controlled) GDM, so it's tricky to get all my nutrients the way I normally did on this diet. I feel like eating to control GDM is more more unhealthy than how I normally eat, especially since I have to reduce my fruit intake. I have been walking for 20-30 minutes on most days of the week. I think I'm just going to add in another walk each day and see if that will help at all and keep chugging down water. Any tips for high-potassium foods that won't cause a sugar spike?


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe just grab a potassium supplement?


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm going to admit that I have a small waddle below my belly button. It's there because I have some loose skin and fat on my lower belly and I'm carrying higher so that bit just sits there and looks bumpy and gooshy. Could it be something like that.


----------



## LilMommaR (Nov 14, 2009)

It could be, but it feels more like fluid. It isn't really visible, just noticeable by touch. The skin is actually smooth-looking. If I find out what it is during my ultrasound, I'll post an update.


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

i've still got a bit of edema in my belly  i find that applying pressure to the area with my hands helps move the fluid out of the interstitial space, and i'm thinking of getting one of those maternity support belts that help lift the uterus - it may also apply enough pressure to keep the fluid from building up there.


----------



## LilMommaR (Nov 14, 2009)

Mystery solved! Today, my ultrasound revealed that the spot is a layer of fatty tissue, along with some muscle that built up as a protective barrier over the top of where my placenta is lying! How incredible! My placenta is wrapped across the front, lower portion of my belly, so the soft spot is guarding it.  Totally fine and dandy!


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

excellent news!


----------



## brandyk (Apr 16, 2008)

Just an FYI for anyone with similar conditions, is that it can also be a skin infection. I had this last PG.


----------

